
Using the Blockchain to Fight Crime and Save Lives - svepuri
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/27/using-the-blockchain-to-the-fight-crime-and-save-lives/
======
joosters
There's no explanation about how this is meant to work, either in the article
on on Blockverify's website.

e.g. authenticating paintings: 1) Why should I trust the data in some
blockchain to tell me whether or not the painting in my hands is genuine? and
2) How do I know in the first place that the data relates to this actual
painting?

I can't see the magical step that can give reliable answers here.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I don't know if you can tie anything to a physical painting, but you can keep
track of ownership through the ledger. I don't really know what this company
has planned, but if you start at the source use the shared ledger to pass on
ownership, then someone can prove that they own something.

Basically like a title being passed around on the blockchain.

~~~
289490
What happens if someone steals the key but not the painting?

What happens if someone steals the painting but not the key?

What if there's two claims for the same thing?

How do you prove that thing == key?

How do you prove thing doesn't have two keys?

What if you lose the key?

It makes absolutely no sense.

~~~
joosters
The only clue on their website seems to be 'Each product is labelled with
Block Verify tag', but this in itself is useless:

* How can I tell that the label is genuine? With expensive items, an attacker can spend a lot of money creating an exact replica of a label. There's no hologram/anti-tamper system that's undefeatable.

* _If_ we assume that Block Verify's tags are trustworthy and tamper-proof, and there's no way they could be duplicated or placed on to a fraudulent item, then at this point we don't actually need a blockchain to prove anything, as the label is proof enough.

~~~
289490
It's just completely absurd. See how often and in such large amounts Bitcoin
is stolen, and tell me that wouldn't happen with these keys as well. I get the
impression there's just a lot of people getting VC money for complete and
utter bullshit like this, and somehow employing a team of people for a concept
that doesn't even make sense on a flashy website let alone in the real world.

